# Melo an Actor?



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

According to this article, Melo will be starring in a basketball movie. They make it sound like it's similar to "He Got Game". I'm not sure how deep his role will be, but do you think he would be a good actor? I mean, I don't know if he could handle a role as big as Allen's. He seems to be too laid back. 


P.S. - This has nothing to do with basketball skills


NBA.COM Melo Movie Article


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> According to this article, Melo will be starring in a basketball movie. They make it sound like it's similar to "He Got Game". I'm not sure how deep his role will be, but do you think he would be a good actor? I mean, I don't know if he could handle a role as big as Allen's. He seems to be too laid back.
> 
> 
> ...


give him the oscar right now.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I bet he'll put on some great moves in the basketball part since he can try crazy things with so many takes.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Melo may be the more consistent and polished actor right now, but LeBron James will someday win many Oscars and be one of the Top 5 actors of all time.  

Heh, just kidding.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Don't forget Darius Miles!


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I loved Miles in that Cavs commercial; simply an unmatched performance.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Don't forget Darius Miles!


Please forget Darius Miles


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Don't forget Darius Miles!


i saw a commercial for a movie with him in it. which one was it?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Carmelo Anthony's acting potential is severely limited. He needs to learn how to let the role come to him. Think Glenn Robinson...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Don't forget Darius Miles!


hes in that cheating movie - i saw the preview and i had no idea it was him...but now that i read it was, im like "whoa! it was miles!" 

he kinda looks like that kid in the xbox commercial where all those kids are playing that nfl game online...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Are we forgetting about George Muhresan (sp?) in My Giant? What about those commercials where it was a community service spoof and he tried to chuck it behind his head, but always missed. His line was "let's score one for the kids." That one always cracked me up.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Melo doesnt look like an actor..but you can't really tell unless you see him in the act


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Shaq anyone?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It might be more basketball than speaking.


----------

